# DWR tickets



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I hope the fish and game officers wore out their ticket books this morning for early shooting. Unbelievable what idiots people are. Jack A's started at 6:50 and before 7 it was a war zone. If F&G can't even attempt to control this, why not just have a normal shooting time?? I am sure the officers do the best they can, but no way can they make a dent in the idiots out here.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

Holy freaking D-bags out in unit 1 of Ogden Bay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We went out at 2:30 got a great spot for that time of morning. Got surrounded, at 6:50 our next door neighbors blast a flying coot that lands in our decoys! Then all hell breaks loose by 7. No less than a 1000 shots!!!! We got peppered twice trying to pick up our decoys at 7:05 and made it back to the boat ramp before 7:30. I have never!!!! seen more azz-hats in my life!!! Teach me to head south!!!!!


----------



## Jsw (Dec 5, 2010)

That's what I expected it to be like, so I decided to miss the opener for the 2nd time in 18 years. With the low water and closers it concentrates everybody together and nothing good could have come from it.


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

And now it'll calm down by tomorrow. I hope the DWR officers got some people heavily ticketed as well. If you see it turn the people in.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I decided it would be much better to sleep in this morning then go to prison.:grin: You have to be a special kind of person to put up with opening morning crowds and stupidity. I ain't special!:grin: Good luck everyone!


----------



## Hunter_17 (Mar 15, 2008)

I know they were checking the boats requirements pretty good. And gave me a warning for going a little fast


----------



## nk1nk (Nov 15, 2011)

I knew this was going to happen when I saw the shooting hours change in the hunting proc. You're stretching it by asking an idiot to deduct the half hour but if you think half the inbreds out there even know what an astrik is and to look for the foot note at the bottom of the page you're crazy. DWR, just put the actual shooting times and make it simple for the simpletons.


----------



## cc6565 (Feb 6, 2012)

Pissed me off so bad I was yelling at the idiots at howard slough. This was my wifes first hunt and it was a bust because of people that don't know how to read the proc. Peolpe are saying the proc is confusing, if you can't understand it you shouldn't be hunting!!!!! Freaking idiots have to ruin it for everyone.


----------



## goosefever (Feb 3, 2008)

Shooting started about 6:55 at cutler. Thats only about 35 min early.


----------



## drakebob01 (Jun 25, 2008)

I am thankful, my son had football today! Its his first year and I would of hated to have him wait 5 hours just to pack up and go home!


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

out at farmington it was 7 O'clock sharp. we sat patiently until 7:32 when we started taking birds. it was frustrating watching birds land in the decoys for a half hour while masses made it sound like an industrial popcorn machine. we only had one group walk in on us but they moved a good 250+ yards away, which was nice of them. they did however open up at 7:05.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

lol. I slept in took a ride up parley's and east canyon with the wife and dog and did a hike up red butte garden. NOW I'm getting ready to go for a little jump shoot for some duckies and tomorrow I'll be in the blind!!


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

It was a bunch of B.S. out at Howard Slough, like other people have said. I hope like hell the DWR nailed some dumb A** for shooting before 7am. Took my boys out for the first time, and it was a bust. Got in our spot, and just watched the ducks fly over us, 1 after another. But, me and my boys waited it out til 7:30, by then it was pretty slow. I was more lookn forward to them gettn some shootn in before me. But that didn't happen! Thanks a lot you early bird shooter's, hope like hell you got busted!!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

If you can't beat em join em!!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

I was out to the slough as well today. Talk about a JOKE! I think that is the earliest I have seen it start. People need to learn to read. Heck when it was 8 o'clock opener, it wasn't that bad. Yeah the changes to the proc were kinda lame, and could be slightly confusing to some, but you need to learn to read the fine print. They should push it back to 8 or just start 1/2 hr before sunrise.


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Marty, it's not a good way to teach our kids the way that other hunt before the time of shooting is suppose to start. I'm sure others will agree with me. I don't buy if you can't beat them, then join them. Especially, when it comes to teaching our kids right from wrong! :|


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

They busted a group that had trespassed, set up too close to a house and then shot said house on the pond we hunted this morning. -O,-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

silversalmon66 said:


> Hey Marty, it's not a good way to teach our kids the way that other hunt before the time of shooting is suppose to start. I'm sure others will agree with me. I don't buy if you can't beat them, then join them. Especially, when it comes to teaching our kids right from wrong! :|


It was a joke. To lighten the mood.


----------



## time4hunt (Oct 4, 2011)

Farmington was the same, duck club started off about 6:50 and then it just kept on going like a wave. Hope the DWR gave out poaching tickets and not tickets for shooting early since the season had not started yet.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, 6:58 is when everyone opened up. We double checked the proc to see if they made it a 7:00 am thing but sure enough seven thirty, I couldn't believe the jackwagons opened up that early. I really wish they wouldn't put that asterisk thing in the proc. Just put the shooting time, People are way too stupid these days and we have to keep it as simple as possible for these morons. Maybe even put up big banners at the entrances reminding them of the time and penalties. It was a fun opener though, not a whole lot of birds in right now compared to years past but give it a few weeks and it'll be good.


----------



## Shamtastic (Dec 6, 2012)

I was out at Cutler for my younger brothers first hunt (of any type). We were setup about an hour and a half early. We had tons of birds in the decoys and cutting through the mist. He was so excited. I had just got though telling him that in about 30 minutes he could shoot his first duck and everyone just started shooting. All the birds took off, but I had to tell him we were gonna do the right thing. We eventually got one later in the day.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

When I was a lad we lived in Meadow Utah,(very small town)and every opening hunt there was this old gent who lived below town and he would go out on his back porch and fire his shotgun about 15 minutes before opening time.That was all that was needed to start thing a going:grin:


----------



## silversalmon66 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey Marty, nothing personal. Just by the way you and the !!! I did take it personal! It's all good, hope you see where I'm coming from? It was a bunch of B.S.! I could hear people around me and my boys yelling to the one's that were shooting, that it was not time and not 7:30. So where all good. Will try again tomorrow. Good luck to you and your party if anyone is going out with ya.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

That ain't nothing. Back in the day when shooting started at noon, a flock of geese came into a couple guys at 10:45am they lit them up.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

HUNTING must take place during legal shooting hours... but there is no law against shooting firearms outside of these defined shooting hours. If someone wants to launch glow in the dark skeet at 3am and shoot at them its perfectly legal. Certain areas might have additional restrictions on shooting, and there can be noise ordinance issues... but shooting a gun in the middle of the night is in fact legal.

I brought this up here a couple years ago.


-DallanC


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

Did anyone even read the proclamation? Today it opened at 7:05am (western 1/3 of the state). Read THE BIG PRINT.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Afishnado said:


> Did anyone even read the proclamation? Today it opened at 7:05am (western 1/3 of the state). Read THE BIG PRINT.


 this is from the proclomation:* In Box Elder, Cache, Davis, Salt Lake and Weber counties, hunting begins at sunrise on October 5


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

well sunrise is 7:29 according to the paper. Still dumb to put that asterisk on there and have a shooting time as well. Just put a shooting time that's not open to interpretation. and put up banners at the gates of every wma for the morons out there.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

On a positive note shooting at FB ended on time tonight. I really didn't hear too much after 7:00. There weren't any birds flying so that is probably the reason.

What was the deal with all the big fishing boats out on Turpin and in Turpin parking lot? It's a duck marsh, not a fishing lake. Anybody else notice that shiz?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> On a positive note shooting at FB ended on time tonight. I really didn't hear too much after 7:00. There weren't any birds flying so that is probably the reason.
> 
> What was the deal with all the big fishing boats out on Turpin and in Turpin parking lot? It's a duck marsh, not a fishing lake. Anybody else notice that shiz?


we saw one getting towed in. It's amazing what you'll see out there.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

Wonder if I can get my Hewescraft down that channel. Don't see why not.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

paddler213 said:


> Wonder if I can get my Hewescraft down that channel. Don't see why not.


I don't see a problem with that. They were running scarabs today with no problems.:shock:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

To me it is a setup for writing tickets. Why would there be any other reason to have different shooting times for certain areas and in fine print. The first line in the shooting hours reads
"Shooting hours for all waterfowl, snipe ad coots begins 30 minutes before official sunrise."
Anyone who received a ticket for shooting before 7:30 should fight it. That line does not state any exceptions. It says "ALL" which is real clear. You should not have to read fine print somewhere else. How do you know which statement is actually correct?

Also, why the difference in the end of the shooting hours. For waterfowl it is official sunset. By state law and any other hunting it is one half hour after official sunset. Another example of setting hunters up for a ticket.


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> this is from the proclomation:* In Box Elder, Cache, Davis, Salt Lake and Weber counties, hunting begins at sunrise on October 5


Now I see that on the SMALL PRINT. Glad I was packing out an elk instead of hunting waterfowl.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I could hear the shots on the lake and see swarms of birds circling like dust in the wind. It was pretty cool to see that many birds but We didn't get any shooting till 8:30 and those shots were high. It sucks to see thousands maybe millions of birds and not be able to get close enough to shoot.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

I was at Harold Crane. The first shot was fired by some jack*** boaters on the south pond at 7:00 (probably the same ones that woke us up at 3 AM with their senseless hollering-but that's another story). It took about five minutes for everyone else to join in. I thought that was bad, but I'm really surprised to hear that everywhere else was no different.

On one happy note, we claimed someone's spot (or so he told us), so he set up 60 yards away. They started firing about 7:10, but we had the pleasure of standing on the dike and flaring most of their birds away. 

By 7:30 the shooting sucked but we made a move and salvaged the day with a bunch of missed shooting and a few cinnamon teal, including a nice drake. Not bad overall.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Clarq said:


> On one happy note, we claimed someone's spot (or so he told us), so he set up 60 yards away. They started firing about 7:10, but we had the pleasure of standing on the dike and flaring most of their birds away.


What makes you any better than the people you are calling names. Your actions are just as bad. With the limited amount of water this year there are going to be a lot of people hunting close.

I have gathered that most duck hunters seem to be jerks. I see it more in that group of hunters than any other.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

reb8600 said:


> What makes you any better than the people you are calling names. Your actions are just as bad. With the limited amount of water this year there are going to be a lot of people hunting close.
> 
> I have gathered that most duck hunters seem to be jerks. I see it more in that group of hunters than any other.


Yep, I'm a jerk, no doubt about it. Actually, though, I was behaving EXACTLY as I would have behaved if they weren't there. And I mean EXACTLY. I always hang out in a comfortable and dry spot until shooting is about to start. Besides, we were making our preparations, including loading our shell belts, prepping decoys, etc. I did not go out of my way to make their hunt worse, but I certainly wasn't about to go out of my way to hide for them and accommodate their lawlessness either. Based on what I wrote earlier, I can definitely see how jerk-ish (jerk-y, jerk-like?) I sounded.

At about 7:20 we crawled into our hiding places and let them have their ten minutes of fun, which is EXACTLY what we would have done if they weren't there.

So, if you think I'm a jerk because I didn't bend over backwards to accommodate their lawlessness, I will accept the title. I personally feel that I'd be a jerk if I made accommodations to help their cause.


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I was told that shooting hours for waterfowl end at official sunset because of concerns regarding retrieving birds any later. In Canada it's 1/2 hour before sunrise to 1/2 hour after sunset.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

reb8600 said:


> I have gathered that most duck hunters seem to be jerks. I see it more in that group of hunters than any other.


There are also some that are the nicest people you will ever meet. I see more support from waterfowlers than any other group when help is needed in the community, or organizing fund raisers to help families and things of that nature. I respectfully disagree with your assesment.

I definitely wouldn't say "most duck hunters" are jerks. Most duck hunters are pretty decent people. Are there some bad apples? Yep, just like with everything else in life.


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

These early shooting posts are like christmas they come every year. It sounded like WWII by 7:00. I was surprised @ the 6:55 shot @ ogden bay . I was betting by 7:15,7:20 someone would open it. I think that's everybody thinking "Everybody is shooting it must be open". For those who hunted Howards slough Saturday now ya know. If you hunt the opener @ the slough next year, your not ok in the head:shock:


----------



## High Desert (Sep 25, 2007)

Fortunately, where I hunted no one around us shot until just a couple minutes before 7:30 a.m. We saw a lot of geese but nothing came close once the clock struck 7:30.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

DallanC said:


> HUNTING must take place during legal shooting hours... but there is no law against shooting firearms outside of these defined shooting hours. If someone wants to launch glow in the dark skeet at 3am and shoot at them its perfectly legal. Certain areas might have additional restrictions on shooting, and there can be noise ordinance issues... but shooting a gun in the middle of the night is in fact legal.
> 
> I brought this up here a couple years ago.
> 
> -DallanC


Discharging a firearm on an WMA out of water fowl season is illegal. 
Since the season didn't start until 7:30 am all that shot prior could be ticketed.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

OKEE said:


> These early shooting posts are like christmas they come every year. It sounded like WWII by 7:00. I was surprised @ the 6:55 shot @ ogden bay . I was betting by 7:15,7:20 someone would open it. I think that's everybody thinking "Everybody is shooting it must be open". For those who hunted Howards slough Saturday now ya know. If you hunt the opener @ the slough next year, your not ok in the head:shock:


Once I went hunting at Howard Slough on the opener.

Once.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

they just need to put what time we can start shooting in the proc screw the sunriase time ****. that crap is to hard to do.


----------

